# Planning on building a new loft



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

I'n returning to racing pigeones after an absence of about 45 years; I'm an old guy. I'm awaiting the arrival of a loft book I purchased.

I was thinkig of converting a commercially availabe 8 x 12 Tuff-Shed to race using the Widowhood system. I'm not sure how to configure it. Has anyone else taken on a similar conversion. Any thoughts? Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

heres a great loft to looks at http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/WidowhoodLoftPage.html


----------



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

I had seen that loft on this site. As a matter of fact I ordered the book that it is featured in from Foy's Pigeon Supply. Thank you for responding.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

GaryWCo said:


> I had seen that loft on this site. As a matter of fact I ordered the book that it is featured in from Foy's Pigeon Supply. Thank you for responding.


 Just so you know Lovebirds used to be a regular here and she was a wealth of information when it came to raising and flying pigeons in general so maybe if you write here through her website you can gain alot more wisdom in the long run as far as flying in a widowhood loft, she was a wealth of info plus a great person to talk to as far as the birds go all around .


----------

